# Sage Xi3 7wt and Nautilus FWX 7/8 for sale



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Sage Xi3 7wt for sale to good home with intents on using it. She has been very unhappy that I have been neglecting her (for the racy new Clutch 7wt) and wants me to find someone to appreciate her. 
Great condition, no scratches. Comes with rod tube. 
$475 shipped takes her.

Great light weight 7/8 weight Nautilus FWX for sale. 
Just spooled up with Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper two-tone 7wt line. 
$275 shipped with line, $225 without.

email me for photos and more info at [email protected]


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

The reel has SOLD.
Rod still up for grabs...


----------

